

What Screens Want - taylorlapeyre
http://frankchimero.com/what-screens-want/

======
themodelplumber
That was really fun to read and consider.

>> _We can produce a vision of the web that isn’t based on: consolidation
privatization power hierarchies surveillance_

Is our current vision of the web really based on those things? Crazy to think
about.

------
acconrad
I've been making websites for 16 years to the day when my mom got us the
internet for my birthday. I opened up the internet tab on AOL, had no idea
what to type, but learned that I could do it myself. It changed the entire
course of my life and has enabled me to create an entire career out of giving
a screen what it wants. It's been a wonderful journey thus far and that was a
delightful read.

------
memracom
What an awful ugly site. This guy needs some lessons in designing things for a
computer screen so that users do not need to endlessly scroll and squint at
faint text on low contrast backgrounds. It would make a good example of what
NOT to do for a graphics design class.

~~~
srik
Contrastingly, Ive had a very positive reaction from reading the article, even
a small sense of awe over it, if i may.

To quote this article, "Choosing the proper amount of abstraction is tricky,
because each user comes to what you’re making with their own amount of
experience."

------
mikegriff
Really enjoyable article. I especially like the analogy of maps and how only
using a map can distort reality.

